# Tort Yoga



## LisaTurtle (Oct 20, 2013)

Today's pose: 



This advanced move really helps energy move through the body and gives a full head to toe stretch.


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2013)

LOL, too cute.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 20, 2013)

Gary is a yoga master!


----------



## forujade00 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness. So funny.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 20, 2013)

Omg to cute!


----------



## erica anne (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol. That is too funny!


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like it's practicing sky diving lol


----------



## ascott (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like some fantasy of luge sledding in this torts mind...great form for sure....I think I even heard the flickering of the little nails....


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 20, 2013)

Hahha it does look like he's about to luge or sky dive! Like he's about to take off but he's actually sleeping lol


----------

